# Sweetie moments



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my favorite Sweetie moment so far: his resting his chin on my hand. this is easily one of the best moments of my life. his little head is so light and vulnerable. gives me the "i will protect this little life whatever it takes" feeling.

funny #1: i was handling him and, as usual, he was resisting it (but not huffing or putting up quills). then he just went still and emitted this little audible sigh... like: "that's one silly mama i got here. oh well."

funny #2: Sweetie likes my mom's felt hat, which means that he crawls under it and drags it around. so the hat moves every which way. it's like he's thinking: "pay no attention, it's nothing but a moving hat, nothing at all... you'd never guess there's a hedgie in it, would you now???"


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

lol thats crazy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your words about him resting his head on you were totally precious and I know that feeling you are talking about  Its like a gift.

That is so funny about the hat, its like if they can't see you it means you can't see them lol


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina does that too, except with her blanket. She'll dig under it then start dragging it around the bathroom floor, it looks so ridiculous.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here Sweetie thinks that he fooled everyone: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I giggled out loud when I saw him mooning the camera. Loki does that to me ALL THE TIME, and sometimes Quillamina does too. << When she does it, I can see the freckle on her butt.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I just love butt shots. They have the cutest little bums. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yesterday Sweetie squeezed his nose between my fingers and stayed like that for a while. the night before i (accidentally) put a finger on the tip of his nose and he also stayed like that... i started stroking the tip of his nose (in very light, circular movement) and we had a great time.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweetie certainly fits the name! I enjoy his stories; especially the moving hat!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Your picture of Sweetie "hiding" looked just like what my hedgie does when he has found a warm spot to relax/hide. http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af48 ... us/023.jpg


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww! Pinto bum!


----------

